# DTH Receiver



## sukanta (Oct 5, 2005)

Recently I have bought Dish TV DTH.What is the best procedure to connect with PC so that I can record the programs with high quality..


----------



## mod-the-pc (Oct 5, 2005)

Get a good capture card like Compro... Hauppauge cards are good with hardware encoder but availability & cost may be an issue


----------



## KHUBBU (Oct 6, 2005)

Is this possible? getting the DTH signal on ur pc thru a tv tuner card. If possible plz, plz, plz..............post ur experience and problems encountered if any.

Thanx


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 6, 2005)

Method 1:

For getting the absolute best quality, I would recommend a Digital TV Tuner card. As DTH in India is via satellite (dish) you will need a DVB-S card i.e. Digital Video Broadcast - Satellite.

Capture is direct in MPEG2 TS (transport stream). You will then need to run it through ProjectX which will clean the stream and convert it to MPEG2 ES (elementary) demuxed streams. Use the output to directly author DVD's with IFOEDIT and burn with Nero.

I'm not sure how encryption etc works in India (are you using a card in your set top box?)

I used DVB-T (Terrestrial) in Australia to get all free to air channels in pristine SD (DVD quality) and mind blowing HD (high def)  

For basic info on handling DVB streams check out the forums at - *www.dba.org.au/  

Method 2:

Run the output of your set top box or TV to your PC analog TV Tuner/ capture card.

Note: This won't work if the broadcaster uses a special protection flag while encoding their stream. This is similar to Macrovision protection and is widely used in the USofA. I haven't come across any protection in Oz as it's very legal to record TV downunder.

Keith


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 6, 2005)

I think *compro videomate tv gold* is the best tv tuner card having a good value for money.
You can record very good quality video with it. There are several input methodes accepted in this card. If you have a good and powerful system, rest assured, you will get the maximum out of DishTV DTH.
I recomend Ulead DVD movie factory 4 for recording it into DVD or CD, you can trim the video, and select the quality in it. So go on and burn your favorite programs into DVD/CD.


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 7, 2005)

No free channels in the US  well there are the basic channels for a price but everything else costs. They are all encrypted of course. So you do need the box. I think they are now even encrypting the sat channels, the free channels IE like ABC, NBC etc because people were watching shows aired to their sub stations and releasing the shows on the internet. When you got to see it, you jsut gotta see it


----------



## sukanta (Oct 8, 2005)

Is compro videomate tv gold support AV input?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 10, 2005)

sukanta said:
			
		

> Is compro videomate tv gold support AV input?



Yes, analog AV input. Composite (RCA) plug.


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 13, 2005)

sukanta said:
			
		

> Recently I have bought Dish TV DTH.What is the best procedure to connect with PC so that I can record the programs with high quality..



What scheme are you on with dish tv. just interested as i want to install it as well. unfortunately no star channels yet!!


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 14, 2005)

For those with satellite, here's a great website for frequencies and satellite info - www.lyngsat.com

Currently with my setup here in Doha, I can pull around 800 channels from ARABSAT 2A and 3A, NILESAT 101 and 102, EUTELSAT 1 through 5. 

Love EUTELSAT's feeds for the 24 hr "you know what" channels.  

I can't figure out how to setup for HOTBIRD. I'm a newbie to satellite stuff.   

Can anyone post info on setting up Technosat IR7000 reciever for HOTBIRD.

Keith


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 14, 2005)

Are these free to air channels..........??



			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> For those with satellite, here's a great website for frequencies and satellite info - www.lyngsat.com
> 
> Currently with my setup here in Doha, I can pull around 800 channels from ARABSAT 2A and 3A, NILESAT 101 and 102, EUTELSAT 1 through 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 14, 2005)

Not all, some are. Anyway, I was looking for info on HOTBIRD 6. I heard it's possible to recieve in India and Technosat brand recievers (from Dubai) are quite popular in India. Hence the question. Anyway I found some info here - 

*www.eslcafe.com/forums/job/viewtopic.php?t=29725&sid=7618ae8b7d4af244d80f5a4af7e3bb93

*www.rdi-sat.com/f2/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=529a5e14214aa83f19f4883253f7e2c4

Keith


----------



## sukanta (Oct 16, 2005)

Have anybody of you any idea about all other private DTH player eg.TATA,SUN,Reliance..


----------

